# Edge Banding Solid Oak Strips on Router Table



## don1 (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi Everyone:
I have my second Router Table almost complete and have a 5/8" X 18" X 30" Melamine Top. I would like to edge band solid oak strips all the way around the edges. What would be the best procedure for this?
For looks, I would like the top of the Oak slightly chamfered. I have a couple of 1 X 5 (actually 3/4" X 4 1/2") Oak boards I thought I could rip on the table saw. Somehow I think there might be a better way of doing it.
I sure could use some suggestions.
Thanks - Don.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Don

You can make a quick jig for your table saw or just use your band saw to cut off the strips..

http://www.routerforums.com/101370-post26.html


==



don1 said:


> Hi Everyone:
> I have my second Router Table almost complete and have a 5/8" X 18" X 30" Melamine Top. I would like to edge band solid oak strips all the way around the edges. What would be the best procedure for this?
> For looks, I would like the top of the Oak slightly chamfered. I have a couple of 1 X 5 (actually 3/4" X 4 1/2") Oak boards I thought I could rip on the table saw. Somehow I think there might be a better way of doing it.
> I sure could use some suggestions.
> Thanks - Don.


----------



## don1 (Jan 6, 2009)

Well Bob:
You always come through to the rescue. Keep it simple, right? Since the weather is cold right now, making the jig in my unheated garage is out of the question, but it wouldn't take long to cut some strips on the bandsaw. Never thought of that! My router table is sitting in my warm basement, so I will suffer the cold, cut the strips of oak and bring them downstairs to glue up.
Thanks again Bob
Don1


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Your Welcome Don

The band saw will do the trick but do think about doing on your table saw,,the band saw will leave saw marks that need to be sanded off,,did you see the sand paper on the saw blade in the snapshot ,,,it will cut the strips right on the button and they are sanded at the same time.. and they come out ready to use... 


=====



don1 said:


> Well Bob:
> You always come through to the rescue. Keep it simple, right? Since the weather is cold right now, making the jig in my unheated garage is out of the question, but it wouldn't take long to cut some strips on the bandsaw. Never thought of that! My router table is sitting in my warm basement, so I will suffer the cold, cut the strips of oak and bring them downstairs to glue up.
> Thanks again Bob
> Don1


----------



## collinstuart (Aug 8, 2009)

what do you do when the sand paper is worn out ?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI

I buy more sand paper 

====



collinstuart said:


> what do you do when the sand paper is worn out ?


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Your Welcome Don
> 
> The band saw will do the trick but do think about doing on your table saw,,the band saw will leave saw marks that need to be sanded off,,did you see the sand paper on the saw blade in the snapshot ,,,it will cut the strips right on the button and they are sanded at the same time.. and they come out ready to use...
> =====


OK Bob... Ya blew me away again! Sandpaper on the sawblade. :sarcastic:
Kool. What adhesive do you use? I would think most would soften from the heat and make a mess.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jim

I use the 3M spray contact type,,it holds well,,,,,,,,You can buy the Fac.made disks but I'm cheap and make my own...


========



jschaben said:


> OK Bob... Ya blew me away again! Sandpaper on the sawblade. :sarcastic:
> Kool. What adhesive do you use? I would think most would soften from the heat and make a mess.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Jim
> 
> I use the 3M spray contact type,,it holds well,,,,,,,,You can buy the Fac.made disks but I cheap and make my own...
> 
> ...


I like that idea!

BTW, swap you Aunt Betty's banana bread recipe for mine !

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

istracpsboss said:


> I like that idea!
> 
> BTW, swap you Aunt Betty's banana bread recipe for mine !
> 
> ...



Peter,

I'm not sure I want any of that banana bread if it takes a saw to slice it :jester:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob and Peter

It's real gooooood bread  :jester:
Look forward to yours,see jpg for mind..

http://www.routerforums.com/attachm...143831210-just-one-more-cutting-board-cb1.jpg

I use the tee-shirt paper to print it on the board..



=====



Bob said:


> Peter,
> 
> I'm not sure I want any of that banana bread if it takes a saw to slice it :jester:


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

Lets not forget about aunt Betty's banana bread either.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

I'd take the 1X5, set the TS blade to whatever angle suits your fancy and rip the bevel on both sides of the 1X5. Reset the blade to 90° set the fence to 3/4" or whatever and rip the beveled edges.

Dupe the process if you need more. If you want a smooth cut on the rips use a 60 or 80 tooth thin kerf blade preferably with a TCG (triple chip grind) no hooks. Diablo makes a good one with fancy laser vents cut into the blade to minimized vibration due to heat warpage. You can also use a blade stabilizer if you can find a good one.

I don't think I'd glue sand paper to my blade, they have enough trouble keeping straight when they heat up let alone skewing the blade's balance point with the weight of the items. The blade is made with an offset between the carbide tooth tip and blade body for a reason. I'd rather spend a couple minutes sanding by hand or with a palm sander.


----------



## Gap_308 (May 2, 2009)

I just checked the weather for you canada folks and all I see is 60 something, ship some down to me. My garage was 107 today. The shade was 100. My sawdust production has slowed way down. I love the idea of sandpaper on the blade. Is their a jig for that?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ron

You don't need to use your high end blade for this job  many get carried away with using a 10" blades in the table saw, most of the time you are cutting 3/4" thick stock and a cheap blade that you can get for a buck or two will do the job just fine, a good rip blade with sand paper glued on it works great and if gets plugged up with glue or the sand paper gets used up. it's no big deal to put it in the trash can just like a old used up drill bit so to speak.. 

Just for fun try it next time you want to make your own molding that you don't want to sand after the rip job 
It will come out clean and true and sanded all at the same time and as you know that's a real key for making your own molding/trim parts or cutting parts for your boxes..etc. 




Ghidrah said:


> I'd take the 1X5, set the TS blade to whatever angle suits your fancy and rip the bevel on both sides of the 1X5. Reset the blade to 90° set the fence to 3/4" or whatever and rip the beveled edges.
> 
> Dupe the process if you need more. If you want a smooth cut on the rips use a 60 or 80 tooth thin kerf blade preferably with a TCG (triple chip grind) no hooks. Diablo makes a good one with fancy laser vents cut into the blade to minimized vibration due to heat warpage. You can also use a blade stabilizer if you can find a good one.
> 
> I don't think I'd glue sand paper to my blade, they have enough trouble keeping straight when they heat up let alone skewing the blade's balance point with the weight of the items. The blade is made with an offset between the carbide tooth tip and blade body for a reason. I'd rather spend a couple minutes sanding by hand or with a palm sander.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Scott

hahahahahaha " Is their a jig for that? "
YES ,if you want to see the jig just ask and I will post a snapshot for it 

It holds the blade(s) true and a wooden dowel pin to line up the blade and the sand paper disk just right for gluing in up ..

I have two one the big blades and one for the small blades 


===



Gap_308 said:


> I just checked the weather for you canada folks and all I see is 60 something, ship some down to me. My garage was 107 today. The shade was 100. My sawdust production has slowed way down. I love the idea of sandpaper on the blade. Is their a jig for that?


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Bobj3
Did you use spray on glue for the sandpaper? That would have lightened the load, you didn't say whether you had sandpaper on both sides of the blade. 

One of the bennies of a 10 or 12" blade is the torque it develops when spinning at speed, they bog down less and tooth tip vibration seems less even in the hard woods as long as the stock isn't warped or mental grain.

I know one doesn't need to use a high end blade for cuts, but my motto is if you got it and it works use it, if you don't and can get it do. You'll continue to find uses for whatever the item/tool is as you progress in the trade or hobby, the more different junk you do the more opportunity you have to use it, and finally if you can't get it, try to figure a workaround.

Somewhere down the road I figure on getting one of those TS sanding disks.

When I use a "Rip" blade, it's usually for bigger stuff I intend on running through the jointer anyway.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ron

On both sides 

========


----------



## Gap_308 (May 2, 2009)

*found something*

cutnsand.com isnt working so I did some snooping around and forund this Final Cut - Just cut...The sanding is a bonus tell me what you guys think.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Gap_308 said:


> cutnsand.com isnt working so I did some snooping around and forund this Final Cut - Just cut...The sanding is a bonus tell me what you guys think.


Bobs approach is a lot closer to my budget:blink:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Scott

Right On,,, that's why I make my own,you can get the sand paper with the sticky stuff on the back, it makes it a bit essayer and quicker 

:: The Online Woodshow - Stockroom Supply
http://www.theonlinewoodshow.com/show/company.php?number=20102&cat=5&prod=discs
http://www.theonlinewoodshow.com/show/company.php?number=20102&cat=5&prod=conversions
http://www.stockroomsupply.com/Products.php
======



Gap_308 said:


> cutnsand.com isnt working so I did some snooping around and forund this Final Cut - Just cut...The sanding is a bonus tell me what you guys think.


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

I can't believe you forgot about aunt Betty's banna bread......

For shame !


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Duane

????????????????

========



Duane867 said:


> I can't believe you forgot about aunt Betty's banna bread......
> 
> For shame !


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

In a photo you posted some a while back, there was a bread board or something with " aunt Betty's banana bread " routed out.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

This one Daune

http://www.routerforums.com/attachm...143831210-just-one-more-cutting-board-cb1.jpg

======


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> This one Daune
> 
> http://www.routerforums.com/attachm...143831210-just-one-more-cutting-board-cb1.jpg
> 
> ======


I don't think I came back to you. Mine is very similar. It uses very ripe bananas, hence is ideal for using them up. It also uses dark sugar. I like the honey idea. I'll try that next time.

Cheers

Peter


----------

